# Trying to light a ten gallon rimless crs tank help?



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Just wondering about light, I have read that I only need about 30 watts to grow a planted ten gallon with some hc and staurogyne repeas would a t5 lighting set up work I also have very limited space as it is a rimless tank underneath my 55 gallon using fluval shrimp substrate like ada.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

PMed you re. a Current USA 2xT5HO. The fixture is only 1.5" deep by 17.25" long x 4.5" wide. I believe total 36W.


----------

